# Bindings for Custom Flying V



## Snowboard_Otaku (Oct 12, 2011)

If u get cartels makes ure you get the restricted version if you can it has a better strap....


----------



## lawrence.lee (Oct 11, 2011)

Are the Malavita's really primarily park bindings? I can get a pretty good deal on a pair of brand new ones, but if they are primarily for the park, I might pass on them.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

My understanding is that the Malativa is more freestyle orientated while the cartel is more freeride being a little stiffer. Both can do some park but are not park specific. The cartels are a little firmer and more responsive but not that big a difference. Should be sweet with either.
If you can get a good deal go with that IMO.


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku (Oct 12, 2011)

lawrence.lee said:


> Are the Malavita's really primarily park bindings? I can get a pretty good deal on a pair of brand new ones, but if they are primarily for the park, I might pass on them.


i believe the vita are all mountain bindings slightly leaning towards the park... so vita or cartels dont' beleive you can go wrong


----------



## lawrence.lee (Oct 11, 2011)

thanks for the advice, everyone! I think I'll end up going with the malavitas. Excited for the season!


----------

